# DBASE III help + MS-DOS Prompt



## msmail (May 3, 2007)

I run DBASE III for manipulating data (for Direct Mail)
I have install DBASE in the Path Environment on 2 separate computers.

Mail 1- this computer has all the data files C:\data\customer number \job number \dbf files are here
Mail 2 - how can this PC 'look' at Mail 1's files. 

I know I wont be using DBASE III for the command, but at the Dos Prompt, I thought there 
is a command that will let me connect via the network between the 2 computers
Mail 1 computers name is David4
Mail 2 computers name is David1

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Nobody else has answered this so I am going to attempt my best.

1. I am not familiar with dbase however am familiar with working with other database files.

2. What operating system are you running on both computers?
3. Do you have them networked?
4. Are you running a firewall or other security software on the computer?

You should be able to network both computers together and simply share the directories where these files are kept or even map the drives over to that place.


----------



## msmail (May 3, 2007)

Mail1 is running Windows 2000
Mail 2 is running Windows XP

Yes, they are networked as we can see each other files/folders (once shared)
No, no firewall or security. (Well not on the individual PC's, I'm sure they do on the nerwork server)

I thought way back when I did this at my other job, I would type something like:
\\computername\drive\and then go to the folder I needed to get to.

Thanks for helping.. If I can get this to work, great! If not, not a big deal, just have to keep switching computers, which can be a pain in the butt


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

UNC networking // and mapped networking drives are handled two different ways when sending packets across the network so sometimes // will not work and sometimes it will.

We will go both ways:
If you want UNC then share the following:
1. customer number on mail1
2. On mail2 go to My Network places>>Entire Network>>mail1>>customer number
In the address bar, you will find your exact UNC, copy that.

Otherwise if you want to map the drive letter on mail2 after you copy the above UNC, right click on My Network Places and choose Map Network Drive.
Choose the drive letter (usually Y or T or something)
Paste the UNC into the second box OR browse to the location and click OK.

That should work for you.


----------



## msmail (May 3, 2007)

I will try he above tomorrow, maybe Thursday as I have jobs I need to work on then.
Thanks
I'll let you know either way how it works (or not)


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

You still have to point whatever it is in DBASEIII to those addresses. What I did is tell you how to get there. I am not familiar with DBASEIII so unfortunately I cannot tell you where to enter this in at in DBASEIII.


----------

